# Bianca is having spleen/mass removal surgery tonight



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca was acting odd this evening, was limping a little and then did not want to eat dinner which is totally abnormal for her, I checked and her gums were pale. So I rushed her in to the vet, I thought it might be bloat but it turned out she had blood in her abdomen. X-rays showed an enlarged spleen and then further ones showed a mass on her spleen... My vet did a few things and then had me take her to the emergency vet where they could do more since it was after 6 and they were closed technically and also don't do that type of surgeries...
She's at the emergency vet now and she is going to have surgery tonight (splenectomy). I just talked to the surgeon on the phone a while ago, they said she is doing well and they were about to start, they will call me when she is out of surgery (a few hours.) The good news is the x-rays didn't show any other visible masses, but there could be something that could not be seen on x-ray, of course they will look during the surgery and then we have to wait for the biopsy results, but of course a splenic mass is not a good sign... I hate waiting and not knowing though, I am a nervous worried wreck right now. 
She's only 8 years old. Last night we took a ~3 mile walk to the park with friends, she was acting totally fine and even played with another dog (well, tried to-- it was a Chihuahua and was scared of her) so it's really hard to believe, it has all happened so fast..I was totally unprepared for this.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you are having to go through this. I hope the surgery goes well and Bianca has a quick recovery.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry - praying and crossing fingers and paws for Bianca.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG! ZOOMING good thoughts her way!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a call from the surgeon. Bianca got through surgery fine, she is resting. They found several growths which had ruptured that were on her spleen-- and there are some small growths on her liver.  They will be sending biopsy samples out to be tested.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are they thinking hemangiosarc?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is the most common thing unfortunately. They said they won't know for sure until the biopsy comes back though.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, no - that was my first thought too.  Hoping for the best...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

:hugs:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hemangiosarcoma was my first thought also. i'm so sorry.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am soo sorry and hope it is not hemangio


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Poor Doggie...Hope she's comes thru like a champ and the other little blips are of no concern. BIG HUG for Bianca:hug:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I"m so very sorry. Good thoughts for you and Bianca. :hugs:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Praying for a good outcome.Hope Bianca feels better quick.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, she is young. Hope she recovers quickly from the surgery.
Beaming positive thoughts your way.

This is how it started with my BoBo, this is his thread in case you have to consider chemo.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/105191-please-say-prayer-my-boy-hs.html


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayers for your precious girl. :hugs:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got an update on Bianca, they said shes doing well, her gums are nice and pink, but she's not eating yet, and we would most likely be able to take her home tomorrow morning. So I am going to go and visit her this afternoon.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Bianca! Sending many positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this. Both of you will be in our thoughts and prayers. Sending hugs . . . .


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing well and you get to go see her. I will keep you both in my thoughts & prayers for her continuing recovery.
I know how you feel I have a 10 & an 8 year old.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no... Poor Bianca.

Lots of positive thoughts and prayers going your way! Hopefully she has a quick recovery and nothing too severe going on.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad she is doing well and am sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Hope it all turns out good


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I just got an update on Bianca, they said shes doing well, her gums are nice and pink, but she's not eating yet, and we would most likely be able to take her home tomorrow morning. So I am going to go and visit her this afternoon.


Good to hear she doing better, I hope she finds her appetite!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I talked to the vet and got another update, they said she is resting comfortably. My regular vet also emailed me, she called and spoke to the vet at the emergency hospital earlier, she said they said Bianca is doing pretty well for a dog with this kind of surgery and that she has not had any heart issues which is good. Heart problems are often an issue with this type of problem/surgery, one of my vet's past dogs had this surgery and then developed heart complications right after...
I am on my way to visit now and bringing her food and they also said I can bring treats and things to encourage Bianca to eat so I brought several things, also some of the raw Instinct patties although I don't know what they will say about that, she loves raw over anything else so if she won't eat other stuff she might eat those... I know some vets are against raw though...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

zooming healing thoughts to Bianca. Hope her heart stays strong and she recovers easily.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok so I went to visit Bianca earlier in the evening, she was looking a lot perkier than she was last night. A tech went with us for a "walk" down the block to see if she would potty(pee) which she did, but poor Bianca thought she was going to get in the car and go home... She was practically pulling me down the block so I could tell she was a lot stronger. She had a cone on but they said it was actually mostly because she was licking at the hot spot she has on her hip. I was surprised that she didn't have any bandages on her incision or anything, the incision looked really good though although a little bruised. I also brought her food because they said she had not eaten for them, I offered her one of the Instinct raw patties and she gobbled right away and was looking for more. So that was good. They also gave her some canned food I brought and they spiked some with he pain meds, and she ate that too. I am hoping she will eat well for them too, she can sometimes get depressed when she's away from me so I warned them that she may not want to eat when I'm not there. 
They said if she is still doing well and eating she should be able to come home tomorrow morning. If she doesn't eat overnight they said we can see if she'll eat if I'm there, and if she does then I can probably still take her home because it means she will most likely eat fine once she is at home. 
I asked the vet on call a few more questions about what the surgeon found during the surgery but they basically said they couldn't really tell what it was by looking, and we won't know for sure until the biopsy results come back. I am trying to stay calm and not overly worry/stress at this point, but it is hard considering the statistics. Right now I am trying to just be glad that we caught this when we did and that Bianca is doing well right now.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> Right now I am trying to just be glad that we caught this when we did and that Bianca is doing well right now.


 
:thumbup:

And it sounds like she is doing great. Car ride!!!! lets go, get me outta here! Good sign


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got an update this morning that Bianca is doing well and eating and I could pick her up so we are going to get her now.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay! Crossing fingers for you. I know there are many splenic masses that are not hemangio; lets hope that is the case.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Wishing you the best & that the prognosis/diagnosis is good.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I also hope that the news that you get is good news on your precious girl.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Been thinking of you . . . Just checking in to see how Bianca is feeling?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is doing pretty well today. Her appetite is good and she seems pretty perky. She gave me a scare last night though, I had her in my bedroom in an x-pen overnight so I could keep an eye on her, and something woke me up about 4 or 5 am. I looked and she was walking around, I don't know what she was doing before I woke up but I think she might have been restless/anxious or trying to take her cone or t-shirt off-- the t-shirt was pulled back around her chest. Right after that she slid down on the floor and she seemed really weak and lethargic, she wouldn't move or get up even though I tried to encourage her to sit up so I could fix her t-shirt. I was really worried... I took off the cone to make her more comfortable and waited a little while and then tried again to get her up. Finally she got up and I fixed her t-shirt and cone and got her to get back on her bed and she seemed more comfortable and alert. I think she maybe just tired herself out moving around and whatever she was doing before I woke up. Then I couldn't get back to sleep, because I was too worried so I had to keep checking on her but she seemed fine after that and a few hours later when it was time for her carprofen she was acting totally fine, gobbled up the food I hid it in and was not weak or anything when I took her out to potty.
I have a vet appointment for 2 of my cats (made a while ago) today, Bianca is supposed to go in tomorrow for a recheck and PCV but the vet said she could go in today depending on how she was doing, she's doing pretty well but I might bring her today anyway just to have her take a look even though she's going in tomorrow...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Still thinking of you guys....


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear she is feeling better and has a good appetite. What a scary, exhausting ordeal. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing Bianca a speedy and complete recovery. Hugs!


----------



## carbonbadu (Jul 3, 2012)

glad to hear that your girl is doing well  wishes


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm glad she's doing well.

I hope with all my heart that it's not hemangiosarcoma. I went through that with one of mine. Please keep us posted about the biopsy results!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad she is home and doing well. My prayers for evrything to be ok are w/ you. Get well quick sweet Bianca.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is doing ok today, although she's been somewhat restless... They said we might not get the biopsy results until Tues or Wed. :/ I've been totally stressed out/worried about it that I can hardly even eat.
We ended up going to the vet yesterday instead of today, and her red blood cells and platelets were still low, but higher than they were when she was discharged. It was funny because when we came in both vets and two of the techs came over to see her in the waiting room and literally everyone looked at her gums first off (and then crouched down to get kisses).

She tried to chase a rabbit last night when I took her out to potty. It's weird because usually I never see rabbits this close. My vet suggested taking her off one of the meds (the NSAID) because it might help her to self-limit a little better and be less likely to over do things, and anyway it's carprofen and my vet said she'd like us to get off that sooner rather than later anyway because she doesn't like it; the e-vet prescribed it. 
Here's a photo I took tonight-










She's wearing a t-shirt to protect her incision because she hates the e-collar so much. I just put the e-collar on at night or when I can't watch her.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

what a sweet girl :wub: i hope everything turns out ok


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Very cute with the t-shirt  wishing her a speedy recovery.
Did they do a gastropexy as well? My guy got two blood transfusions after the surgery. He bounced back pretty quickly.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bianca you are beautiful and so cute in T shirt. Keep getting better sweet girl.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca is doing pretty well today. She seemed kinda restless yesterday but today she's been sleeping more and getting up and trying to follow me a little bit less. It may be because I didn't give her the carprofen today, as my vet suggested trying to take her off it as I mentioned before. So she is only on the tramadol. She also seems a little more comfortable and not panting which she had been doing now and then before, which they said may have been due to anxiety or pain/discomfort. I have been going longer between giving the tramadol, it's every 8-12 hours but before I was giving it mostly every 8 hours because of her discomfort but she seems to be ok with going longer between the doses now.
I have been trying to let her go without the e-collar as much as possible because she hates it SO much, and using a t-shirt instead; but I had to put socks on her back feet too because she was scratching her chest. I think she's itchy from being shaved. I have to use the e-collar at night or when I can't keep an eye on her though because I am afraid she might lick or chew the incision when I am asleep.
I have been in contact with my vet by email, and she said we might not get the biopsy result until Tues or Wed. :/

Bianca got to hang out outside for a while today, I was using the grill for dinner so she lay on the porch while I was out there. She loves to lay out there normally, sometimes she'd ask to go out and then just lay on the porch instead; so I think she enjoyed it a lot today just laying out on the porch.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hope everything continues to improve! Bianca is very lucky to have you by her side - best wishes for good news on the test results.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Sending lots of good thoughts to Bianca and you. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: Just read this thread ... so happy Bianca is doing so well after her emergency surgey, that was quite a scare. Hope and pray the biopsy results will produce good news!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got an email from my vet. Bianca has hemangiosarcoma and it has spread to the liver and lymph node that were biopsied. My vet is going to email me the full report. Even though I knew the odds were against her I was really hoping we might get some type of good news.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> I just got an email from my vet. Bianca has hemangiosarcoma and it has spread to the liver and lymph node that were biopsied. My vet is going to email me the full report. Even though I knew the odds were against her I was really hoping we might get some type of good news.


Oh no. I am so very sorry


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. We experienced hemangio with our female in April, and it was _so _hard. 

**hugs**


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG... I am so sorry... I was hoping for good news... 

 No words other than "this sucks" comes to mind...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry - been there twice and it just stinks........


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am very sorry. Cancer sucks!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah you can say that again... I lost my previous two dogs to cancer in 2008, within 3 months of each other. They were older dogs though, 12 and 14. 
Bianca is only 8 though, I've only had her for (almost) 4 years.  I didn't expect to have to deal with something like this for a long time...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. We lost Daisy to this. my thoughts and prayers are w/ you at this time. 
Maggi


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

dear girl. make her as comfortable as possible and shower her with love. i wish you extra strength to help and guide you thru this really difficult time. my rescue boy, the shepster, was diagnosed on memorial day, had no surgical intervention, was ready to go to the bridge (we had to help him, they are SO strong) on june 9th. i'm so sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read this. So not fair Keeping you and Bianca in my prayers/thoughts.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear the sad news. ...Do you know what stage they consider it? I guess you will find out all in the report.

Again, I am sorry. However, there are options (natural of course). I'll give you some considerations, maybe that will help you help your doggie...but you will need a skilled TCM doctor either human or vet. 

I will forward some things later once I find...but read this, have no link for it, was just general info for future ref. to investigate

*The Agaricus Blazei Murrill Mushroom (ABM Mushroom)

*Known as "The Mushroom of God", the Agaricus Blazei Murrill mushroom is well known in the natural health world as a powerful cancer fighting mushroom. Many, many people have beaten cancer through use of this mushroom alone. Large studies in both Great Britain and Japan found that the ABM mushroom had the highest amount of beta glucans of any other mushrooms in the world. Studies have also shown the ABM to stimulate the immune system and promote natural mechanisms to battle infectious disease and cancers. ABM stimulates lymphocyte T-cell and Helper T-cell production. The polysaccharide contained in ABM stimulates production of interferon and interleukin that indirectly function to destroy and prevent the proliferation of cancer cells. Additionally, ABM turned out to be a very powerful antiviral agent preventing viruses from entering tissues.

Normally, the polysaccharides found in fungus only affect solid cancers, however the polysaccharide in ABM is effective against Ehrich`s ascites carcinoma, sigmoid colonic cancer, ovarian cancer, breast cancer, lung cancer, and liver cancer as well as against solid cancers.

In Japan, ABM, in an injectable form, was found to eliminate all cancerous tumors in 90% of the experimental mice. Additionally, when the mice were fed ABM as a preventative and then injected with a very powerful cancer causing agent (Sarcoma 180), 99.4% of them showed no tumor growth. Conventional medicine has no preventive this powerful.

There is also other mushrooms - combo forms of treatment
Astragalus Root
Green tea and so forth....not all is lost yet, chin up


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I went through this with Basu. Enjoy every moment. :hug:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. My vet sent me the copy of the report but it didn't say that much more. My vet mentioned in here email that there are 4 herbal things we can try, but she didn't elaborate on those yet. 
I will be making an appointment with the oncologist, so hopefully we can get more info and find out more about what to expect. I am thinking about maybe also making an appointment with a holistic vet as well, although my vet does have some experience with that type of thing. 

This is the info that was in the report (along with some generic info on hemangiosarcoma):

MICROSCOPIC INTERPRETATION
Multifocal splenic hemangiosarcoma, with focal hepatic metastasis and metastasis to splenic lymph node 

COMMENTS
Metastasis is confirmed within the peritoneal lymph node and within the liver tissue as well.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry . . . I was hoping and praying for good news. Please give her a big hug from us.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. She is so young. 
Prayers going out to Bianca and you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, crap, that just sucks. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such a cruel disease and especially tragic in a dog as young as Bianca. I know you'll do everything you can for her


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear the news and that you have to go through this.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and Bianca


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry.  Big hugs to you and Bianca. Enjoy every moment with that sweet girl. I know the pain all too well.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How is Bianca doing today? Beaming some positive thoughts your way ...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We started the herbal supplements from my vet yesterday evening but something didn't agree with her stomach and I was up half the night with her (she threw up- then an hour later she threw up again, and so on...poor girl); she's still a little nauseous today. She's still sleeping a lot. Besides that she's doing well, as far as healing from the surgery and all. 
We're going to consult with the oncologist on Monday, that was the soonest I could get an appointment.


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am. Thinking of you and Bianca.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Contiued prayers for you and Bianca. Take care
Maggi


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Unfortunately, I cannot get the PM feature to work. Chicago Canine - this is a flat out nasty disease with no warning. I had a dog come down with it a few years ago. She was the youngest of my duo. I went ahead with chemo & got another three months before she died. 

Do as much as you can of the things you and your dog enjoy. And hope you beat the odds. If you do, you will not have wasted that time you spent with her; and you will always be glad that you did it. 

You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry about the diagnosis on your girl Bianca, I will keep her in my prayers. My little terrier mix was diagnosed with the same thing a few days after New Years and they gave her only 3 months. Because of her age and the fact that it had already spread, surgery was out of the question. We were given medication and told to make the rest of her days special.

My girl is still here and we try to spoil her daily, I hope that your time with your precious girl will be extended too. :hugs:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How did Bianca's oncology appointment go? Sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Good thoughts coming your way. I am so very sorry she has this.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear the news about Bianca. You guys are in my thoughts.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know how I missed this thread. I am so sorry to hear about Bianca's diagnoses. It is a harsh disease.

Hang in there, and enjoy her. She was certainly a lucky girl when she landed in your home. 

Her nephew Tanner says "WOOF"!
Sheilah


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The oncology appointment went ok, they basically told me the types of chemo that are available and asked what I wanted to do... The dr. said he would recommend a low dose oral chemotherapy (metronomic), he said because there is tumor growth in the liver and lymph node he though the IV chemo and oral type would have the same results most likely but the oral chemo tends to have less or less severe side effects. 
I can't find a lot of info on using only this treatment though, so I am not sure... Most of the things I've read and other peoples' stories, they used metronomic chemo as something to do after they do the IV chemo, not instead of it...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I have been reading this with so much sadness - I am glad she did well with the surgery. 

Here is how I make my decisions - not that it is a right way, but it's what I've felt worked for both me and the dog. 
1. Are there any spots on the lungs on a lung x-ray? If so, supportive care, spoiling, love and all resources go to that. 
2. If no lung spots, can a chemo give me remission? If so, consider it, given the dog's temperament, amount of time of remission, amount of time spent in treatment. 
3. If not, go with prednisilone, which they call poor man's chemo. And go back to #1.

What I want most, and now that I've had 2 dogs with different types of longer good-byes, is to be able to enjoy that time with them. If something gets in the way of that, I don't want to do it, even if it gives a little extra time. Now, there was no chance of treatment or remission for those dogs, so if that answer was different, maybe I would look at it differently. 

No matter what, she is a lucky dog to have a person who cares about her so deeply.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm just really stressed out about making the right choice of treatment right now...


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I personally would go with steroid therapy. That's the path I will take if any of my pets get terminal cancer/illness if it's humane to do so. Chemo is hard on the body. I have heard vet techs who work in oncology say they would never do chemo after the things they have experienced while working. I'd rather fully enjoy the time I have left rather then drag it out for them until the inevitable comes just because I am not ready to let go. 

My view is my view. Everyone has a different definition of what is right. You know Bianca best; only you would know what is best for her.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I just wanted to say I am sorry that you are going through this right now. It is so hard to make decisions like this for our fur babies. I wished lat year that mine would have made the decision herself rather than me having to tell them to put her down. I did not want her in pain though and her eyes showed me that she no longer was able to hold on, even though it was so sudden. Gentle hugs to you and Bianca in this time.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I posted the link for my dog when we went through chemo at
the beginning of the thread. Just FYI.
One of the vets told me that chemo doubles life expectancy. Since we don't know the life expectancy to begin with, we don't know how much time we are buying. My dog's chemo was very aggressive, and he did very well with it.
Since Bianca's cancer has spread, I would not go with the IV chemo for my dog. You should check whether steroids have any benefits for this cancer. Doing chemo makes sense if you are going to enjoy the time you have with her. If it will cause more stress, it may not be the best idea. There is really no wrong decision in this situation.

Sending positive thoughts your way...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Lots of good advice above and I understand that this is a really hard decision. You know Bianca and if a particular treatment is causing her not to be able enjoy life then you'll know that's not the right treatment for her. 

I would ask for very honest answers about what you can expect in terms of side effects, quality of life, etc. with each treatment, given her particular case.

Lots of strength going out to you and healing thoughts for Bianca.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thinking of you and bianca and sending thoughts of love to her and strength to you. take care.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry about what you're going thru. :teary:

Wish I could offer some advice but can't. I've always treated the Hooligans symptomatically hoping to ensure quality of life vs quantity, it's a tough call to make. I've lost four to this terrible cancer, three heart, one spleen which had spread to his other internal organs.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Chicagocanine said:


> I'm just really stressed out about making the right choice of treatment right now...


I just read this thread. I'm so sorry for you and Bianca 
I can't offer any advice on what you should do...
You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Kat


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  I'm waiting to hear back if my cat that I've had since I was 15(30 now) has lymphoma so I definitely feel your pain right now. It just feels so unfair.

I know it's a really tough decision with treatment.... A few years ago our GSD was diagnosed with bone cancer and we chose what was supposed to be a gentler chemo(I don't remember what it was called but I could find out) but she ended up having a severe reaction to it. It completely ruined her quality of life and we had to euthanize her because one night her body just started to shut down.

Now I'm wishing we hadn't been to quick to do the chemo and we actually would have had her longer if we hadn't. But she was several years older than your girl and I think reactions like hers are rare, most dogs do ok I think. Next time though, I'm going to look into the steroid option especially if it's a senior pet. I didn't even know about the steroid option till this post.

Please keep us updated on how things are going with your girl.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thinking of you and Bianca! So glad you caught it to buy both of you more time together. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I just saw this thread. I wanted to tell you how sorry that you and Bianca are going through this. (((hugs)))


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. After talking to the vet again I decided to go ahead with the low dose chemotherapy, there are supposed to be less chance of side effects with this as it is a lower dose type and most dogs tolerate it well. We started it early this week and so far she is handling it well (knock on wood) with no side effects and she is doing well. I am going to consult a holistic vet also to see if they have any other suggestions on what we can do to support her through this, and about diet as I am having trouble figuring out a good choice.
We had a nice outing last weekend, we had been invited to visit my sister and her husband for the weekend as they rented a cottage in Wisconsin for a week. Iwas going to cancel when this whole thing happened but since Bianca was doing so well and we had missed going on any summer vacation this year, I talked with my vet and decided to go ahead, and just have a nice relaxing weekend with her (my vet said, just have fun with her.) 
She enjoyed it and I took a lot of photos: WI Sept 2012 - a set on Flickr


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am sure she enjoyed her mini vacation as much as you did. looks like a great place for her to enjoy herself.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She looks good! I saw this posted on another board: Mushroom-derived compound lengthens survival in dogs with cancer, study suggests used, I believe, on its own.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Not great news... Bianca's gums had been kinda pale the last day or two, we had bloodwork done yesterday and my vet suspected she might have a bleed and said we could go to the oncologist (he works out of the e-vet hospital) to do an ultrasound to find out more. We did the ultrasound today and they found that she has fluid in her abdomen. The oncologist said they could take a sample and test it to be sure but it is most likely that it is a bleed and the cancer is progressing. They said these can stop on their own, sometimes they will cycle on and off, so she may improve or get worse but there isn't a lot they can do (although there is a herbal remedy we are going to try). The oncologist said that at this point the chemotherapy might not do any good but we could continue it and there is a chance it could still help, and since she seems to be doing fine with it (no side effects) since it is a low dose, we are going to keep going with that.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Just wanted to send you and Bianca a big :hug:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> Not great news... Bianca's gums had been kinda pale the last day or two, we had bloodwork done yesterday and my vet suspected she might have a bleed and said we could go to the oncologist (he works out of the e-vet hospital) to do an ultrasound to find out more. We did the ultrasound today and they found that she has fluid in her abdomen. The oncologist said they could take a sample and test it to be sure but it is most likely that it is a bleed and the cancer is progressing. They said these can stop on their own, sometimes they will cycle on and off, so she may improve or get worse but there isn't a lot they can do (although there is a herbal remedy we are going to try). The oncologist said that at this point the chemotherapy might not do any good but we could continue it and there is a chance it could still help, and since she seems to be doing fine with it (no side effects) since it is a low dose, we are going to keep going with that.


Poor Bianca...and poor you!! :hugs:
Beautiful photos, btw. I'm so glad you went and she had fun.
Please remember that dogs only live in the moment. They do not fear the future, or death, the way humans do.
She only knows what's here and now...


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Sending big hugs for you and Bianca.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am very sorry. This is very typical of the disease. Please enjoy each day together. :hug:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey...I am so sorry to here this...hopefully this is just a bleep in the healing process. Although it's hard for the body mantain immune support w/chemo as it attacks the healing components of the immune system too. The bleed may be a side effect. 

Jean posted a link which I had found and saved for you too along with these two links on mushrooms...there are combination mixes (like 4 or 5 I think) as they all serve diff. proponents.

Medicinal Mushrooms Support Cancer Treatment

Reishi Mushrooms (Ganoderma lucidum, Ling Zhi) | OncoLink Cancer Resources

As well...Astragalus root. Considered one of the best herbs to use along side of chemo.

Also to consider - remove sugars (carbs too) Cancer feeds off of sugars

I don't have the words to tell you how much I admire you and feel for what you and she are going through. As I am typing and looking at the screen I am trying to "will" it away for her


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heidigsd said:


> Just wanted to send you and Bianca a big :hug:


Me too!! Please take care.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. I think that your weekend away was the best medicene for both Bianca and you. sending thoughts and prayers your way.
Maggi


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca was back in to the vet today... She had bloodwork done on Tuesday and her RBC and etc was up but her WBC was down some, compared to her previous bloodwork which was a week before. 
Then last night her gums were looking pale again. I asked my vet what to do and she said I could bring Bianca in to check her PCV so we did that today and it was really low, and down quite a bit from last time... For some reason though her weight was up several pounds today compared to when she was just weighed there on Tuesday. They said maybe she was dehydrated on Tuesday...
They gave her some injections (iron, B12, Liver 7, Dexamethasone) and fluids today and we are increasing her Yunan Baiyao(supplement for bleeding issues) to 2 capsules twice a day. So I guess we'll just have to see how she does... This has been really stressful for both of us.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have no advice but heres hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yunnan Baiyao for Bleeding Dog Tumors and More | DogCancerAdvice.com

Yunan Baiyao...so this for the bleeding, are they suggesting anything for promoting killer T-cells? Immune boosting, to help the body help itself as well the neg. effects of chemo (namely the destruction of helathy cells?).

What about Vit. K for bleeding - is that the sig. component in above - because a Kale salad has like 800% of DV. 

Just wondering what else (if anything re: herbal mix you mention way back in thread)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She's on a bunch of different supplements now, some for blood support, some for immune support, antioxidants, etc but I don't think vitamin k is in any of them. She was on several supplements already but then we went to the holistic vet last week and they switched things around some and added others.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I just want you to know that both you and Bianca have been in my prayers since you started this thread. I hope she feels better soon. Hugs for you both!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You are an awesome doggie mom

I will make a wish on my wishing jar for her good health!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am working on a research project right now that looks at the effectiveness of propanolol in the treatment of infantile hemangioma. Hemangiomas are lesions formed by blood vessels in babies. Propanolol work miracles, the babies show significant improvement within days. Propanolol, in addition to being a beta blocker (heart medication) apparently has angtiangiogenesis properties, which means that it hinders the formation of new blood vessels and even reverses the hemanioma blood vessels. I was thinking it would be worth a try with hemangiosarcoma. It is overall a benign medication, at least in humans. You can check with your vet, he can look at the literature for the treatment of infantile hemangioma.
My dog was also on the yunan bayao.
Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting, Rebel!
It's "propranalol", btw.

Propranolol Information from Drugs.com

Here's a link to a study - http://www.medpagetoday.com/Dermatology/GeneralDermatology/27714


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> She's on a bunch of different supplements now, some for blood support, some for immune support, antioxidants, etc but I don't think vitamin k is in any of them. She was on several supplements already but then we went to the holistic vet last week and they switched things around some and added others.


I am so sorry to hear of Bianca's illness. This is the first time I came across your post. Sending wishes of well-being to your baby girl. :hugs:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We went back today to get a PCV recheck, good news is it was up to 24 today (from 16 last week)... They gave her injections of the same things again (iron, liver 7, B12, Dex) so hopefully she will continue to improve, fingers crossed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Good news! Fingers crossed here too!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You are brave and paving the way for the rest of us who will have to face this (again) in the future. wishing you all well with the fight.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also did order that mushroom supplement that someone mentioned here(Yunzhi), I've heard about it from several sources and I asked the holistic vet about it and she said we can give it a try. I haven't recieved it in the mail yet. We are using another mushroom supplement too which has other types of mushrooms.
I will try to post a list of what all we are using. I asked the holistic vet if she could email me a copy of the list she gave me of the supplements, so I'll try to post that if/when she sends it (so I don't have to type it all in.)


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Did you ask about astragalus root? It is indicated to work very well w/chemo.
Happy to hear some positives re: blood work. Hope she's feeling well


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wishing you guys all the best!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am hoping that she will reabsorb the fluid(blood) in her abdomen, you can see it is distended still in the photos I took today:













Compare that to to this photo below, from a month ago, of how she normally looks (although she is also a few pounds heavier now than a month ago, so a little of it is poundage, but most of it is fluid):


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh no!!! I saw your trip post and then searched your posts to find this. I am so sorry. Bianca has always been a fave of mine and even tho I do not post here much and rarley check in, I think of you often. 

I just do not have the words to express how sad this makes me. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read this. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers, and hope that everything you're doing for this dear girl helps and that she continues to improve. :hugs:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

So it looks like she had another bleed... She was doing so well, her gums color was looking really really good last night, even better than it had been-- but then she just went downhill today. We went back in to the vet and her PCV was back down to 17.  I really hate this disease. They gave her the same supportive injections as last time and sub-q fluids, and we are hoping she will improve again... She's resting comfortably now, she just ate dinner, I tried a different type of canned food and she gobbled it up which is good because she wasn't finishing her meals earlier today. She's also wearing a sweater because the vet said she might be cold because of the anemia.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh no I am so sorry. I think it is a good sign that she is gobbling up her food.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> So it looks like she had another bleed... She was doing so well, her gums color was looking really really good last night, even better than it had been-- but then she just went downhill today. We went back in to the vet and her PCV was back down to 17.  I really hate this disease. They gave her the same supportive injections as last time and sub-q fluids, and we are hoping she will improve again... She's resting comfortably now, she just ate dinner, I tried a different type of canned food and she gobbled it up which is good because she wasn't finishing her meals earlier today. She's also wearing a sweater because the vet said she might be cold because of the anemia.


I am so sorry. I hope she rebounds quickly...


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry. I went through this with my boy too, ups and downs.
The good news is that they seem to reabsorb the blood that they lose within a couple of days. The hard thing is that they are mentally still puppies, I guess not being in pain is a good thing too. it makes it harder to comprehend the disease though (and to accept), at least it was for me.
Beaming you some positive thoughts.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sending hugs for you and Bianca.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hoping she is having a good day today.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She hasn't been doing too well, she's been pretty tired the last few days due to the anemia. She's still eating well though. We went back to the vet today and her PCV was 20 so it wasn't as bad as it had been but still low. My vet gave me B12 to give her subcutaneously to help with the anemia, and some tramadol. We'll have to see how she does the next few days whether she improves.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I just can't stand the thought of Bianca being sick. I so hope she's comfortable and happy


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Poor Bianca.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It seems like the fluid buildup is making her somewhat uncomfortable, we are going to see what we can do about that and see if it makes her feel a little better.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hope that it does.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just want to say i'm thinking of you and bianca. take care...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs: Just wanted to let you know I've also been thinking of you and Bianca!!! :hugs:


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. She's still not doing great, but at least she seems to be a little more comfortable now. 
It seems like one of the supplements she's on may be bothering her (she would pant at night, I had a feeling and tried stopping some of the supplements and that curbed the panting) so I am trying to figure out which one.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

still hoping for some good days where she will be back to herself.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Checking in on Bianca today.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca passed away this morning.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh, darn.

My deepest sympathies. :hugs:


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm soooo sorry. I truly feel your pain right now.

Cathy


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that. You went the extra mile.

My best wishes to you during this time.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. You fought hard to keep her.
I too feel your pain.
I hope you can find some peace.
RIP Girl
you are in good company up there.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, you both fought a good fight. I keep hoping that somebody will beat this cancer one day.

Run free Bianca and say hello to my boy...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry. Please take care of yourself .Run free Bianca.

Maggi


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

She was only 8 1/2...this disease is so unfair. 
I only got 4 years with her. Not enough time. I miss her already.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Bianca.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am SO sorry.  And you're right, it is unfair. You and Bianca should have had many more happy years together.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so so sooo sorry!!!! I was really hoping she'd pull through, and since I lost my dear sweet boy when he went in for the exact surgery I had extra special prayers for your girl that she'd recover and be the healthy dog that my vet and I had envisioned for mine. Big hugs, and shared tears for the loves we've lost.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Unfair...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I lost Basu to this horrible disease. Sending many warm, healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I was so, so sorry to read this. Rest in peace, sweet Bianca. :angel: A lot of people are thinking about you right now.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. Sending hugs . .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My thoughts are with you. Rest in Peace Bianca..... :halogsd:


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss; my thoughts are with you. RIP Bianca.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in Peace Bianca.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Chicagocanine said:


> Bianca passed away this morning.


I am so very sorry


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh no.. 

I am so very sorry..... Very, very sorry...


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry...this is a horrible cancer....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am so very very sorry. :hugs: 
Had a bad feeling about this yesterday.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I just read this thread. (Well, most of it, anyway). 

I'm so sorry. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

So sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so very sorry to hear. R.I.P. Bianca :rip:


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so, so sorry to hear of your loss. This is a horrible disease that brings tragic loss where it lands.

My thoughts are with you.
Sheilah


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Bianca passed away this morning.


I'm so sorry. I don't know how I missed this :'c


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry as well...I pray for peace for you soon...,jan


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this!

I am SO sorry! ((hugs))

RIP sweet Bianca


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry *hugs*

Run free Bianca.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry - I lost one to this several years ago and know how heartbreaking it is.....<<<<hugs>>>>

Lee


----------

